

Stop wasting time with email - davidlbatey
http://davidbatey.com/productivity-hack/2013/09/06/reducing-email-noise.html

======
user2
This reminds me of the following 2 minute video:

Could this be the end of email overload?
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqbfLwRRe6o](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqbfLwRRe6o)

